# Wanna See KG in a Celts Uni? Look!



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

Another C's website I post on wrote a decent article about how the Celtics should trade for KG. The cool thing about it is they have a pic of KG in a celtics uniform that I thought I would share. Not saying it is amazing or anything just thought some of you might want to see it. Link is http://www.celticspride.net and the article is on their main page under the news section. Peace!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

interesting...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)




----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

without giving up pierce???...im all for it... :biggrin:


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

west,pierce,gomes,garnett,perkins sounds like a championship to me


i wish that could happen


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Aznboi812 said:


> west,pierce,gomes,garnett,perkins sounds like a championship to me
> 
> 
> i wish that could happen



I do not. Doc turning Gomes into an SF is a terrible idea.

EDIT: Grammer


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> I do not. Doc turning Gomes into an SF is a terrible idea.
> 
> EDIT: Grammer


Having KG and therefore finding minutes for Gomes would be a _bad _ thing? I think we could work that out. I love Gomes and am excited to see what he'll become. But not to the point that I'd turn away KG.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> without giving up pierce???...im all for it...


The only way that would be possible would be the Wolves going for the full youth movement, in which case guys like West/Green/Gomes/Allen/Perk/Al/multiple picks would have to go. Pierce + Garnett + filler is an instant challenger in the Eastern Conference, though.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i still dont see a championship, i just see a nice playoff run.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> The only way that would be possible would be the Wolves going for the full youth movement, in which case guys like West/Green/Gomes/Allen/Perk/Al/multiple picks would have to go. Pierce + Garnett + filler is an instant challenger in the Eastern Conference, though.




lets do it...



and we wouldnt have to give up all 6 guys and picks to get KG...i believe 2 or 3 of the above mentioned names plus raef plus a first rounder would suffice...im tired of wainting to be a contender how bout all of u???


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

There is NO way the Wolves take, say, Al + Perk + Raef + picks for KG. Absolutely no chance.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> There is NO way the Wolves take, say, Al + Perk + Raef + picks for KG. Absolutely no chance.


You do know you're ruining some people's dreams, right?

KG _will_ never, ever, _ever_ be walking through that door.*




*Unless it's an away game for him, or All-Star weekend, or Aliens take over his new team's arena.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

You never know, I loved McHale as a player, but his moves? Yikes. Some of them are big time head scratchers.

And btw, I love Gomes, but I'd be all for him moving to SF or getting less minutes if it meant KG by Pierce's side each game.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> There is NO way the Wolves take, say, Al + Perk + Raef + picks for KG. Absolutely no chance.




didnt the nets get vince carter for eric williams and picks???


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Totally different situation and you know it. Carter was tanking. Garnett is still trying to carry a team on his back.

Carter was 16/3/3 on 41% shooting when he was traded.

Garnett's 22/12/4/1/1 on 52%, and, if he had a team around him like he did in '03-'04, would be contending for MVP again.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Totally different situation and you know it. Carter was tanking. Garnett is still trying to carry a team on his back.
> 
> Carter was 16/3/3 on 41% shooting when he was traded.
> 
> Garnett's 22/12/4/1/1 on 52%, and, if he had a team around him like he did in '03-'04, would be contending for MVP again.




ur completely right they r totally different situations im just saying that its possible especially if minn wants tyo try a youth movement of their own with al and perk and tony etc...no it probably wont happen...but ya never know...


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think KG will play somewhere else next season but I doubt it will be Boston although that would be awesome.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i think he'll wind up in Portland.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I suppose it is possible, just insanely unlikely.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce and KG would make me happier than any women ever could. I doubt it happens, but ohhhh...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

what is?


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Is that article supposed to be a joke. 

KG for Al jefferson + filler??
WTF

I think the Twolves would be looking for Picks and Pierce if they were gonna trade a future HOF.
The guy says he "heard about the knicks trading channing frye for KG." Nice trade for the knicks. :rofl: 


And i love how some people actually act like this is legitimate.

WOW


----------



## coco killer (Mar 5, 2006)

ahhh the horror


----------



## tjlamro (Oct 11, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Is that article supposed to be a joke.
> 
> KG for Al jefferson + filler??
> WTF
> ...


Not a joke at all... I even said its probably not happening, but they get Al Jefferson and two first round draft picks... one of them is guaranteed to be a top 10 with the way we are going this year... so Al Jefferson, a top 10 pick, and a top 07 draft pick. There was rumors of a Frye for KG deal just like there is rumors of a KG Boozer deal right now... yes they are just rumors, but some rumors have truth behind them. I think Jefferson and two first like that would be much better then boozer or channing. But again, like I said, I know myself it will probably never happen.


----------



## Chaos16 (May 8, 2003)

Man the points and wins we would have.... but I DON'T think it will happen but I will be all for it as long we don't ruin or foundation.....


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Celtics_Fan_34 said:


> Man the points and wins we would have.... but I DON'T think it will happen but I will be all for it as long we don't ruin or foundation.....


I think it's safe to say DA has gone away from the youth foundation, and is trying to win now, and looking into the future at the same time. Which is why I don't completely hate him.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I think it's safe to say DA has gone away from the youth foundation, and is trying to win now, and looking into the future at the same time. Which is why I don't completely hate him.


And you base this on the two first round picks we have this year, two first round picks we have next year and the two first round picks we have in 08?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow. Pierce posting up and Garnett in the high post. Or both on the high post. Pierce/Garnett would be awesome.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> And you base this on the two first round picks we have this year, two first round picks we have next year and the two first round picks we have in 08?


No, I don't have any idea what picks we have, but now I do. I just felt a shifting in the wind, that's all I'm basing my opinion on. Yeah, we'll get youth, but DA will keep a handfull of vets around, I hope.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> No, I don't have any idea what picks we have, but now I do. I just felt a shifting in the wind, that's all I'm basing my opinion on. Yeah, we'll get youth, but DA will keep a handfull of vets around, I hope.


Vets like Jefferson, Perkins, Green, Gomes and West? 

We only get to keep 15.


----------



## redz (Jan 23, 2006)

he's not coming, but how about Jermaine O'Neal!


----------

